# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Birth of Susie Moira Miller

## brandy

hiya guys, 
  im happy to announce the safe and healthy Birth of our little girl Susie Moira Miller
born on the 10th of Sept . at 10:05 am in Warrington 
and weighing in at  8lbs 01 oz!
we are just home today and all doing great! *G* 
pics below! 
Brandy
http://s42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...Susie%20Moira/

----------


## Blondie

Wonderful news Brandy.  And a gorgeous little girl.   :Smile:

----------


## baileys Bhoy

Congrats on your baby girl! Xxx

----------


## Moira

Aww Bless.  Congratulations to you all!  What a beautiful baby.

I love the name too.   :Wink:  

XX

----------


## Allsorts

Huge  congratulations that is fab news and I am delighted for you all xx  Beat the boys will love having a wee sister

----------


## poppett

Wonderful news Brandy.

Congratulations to you all, and welcome to our world wee Susie.xx

----------


## dragonfly

delighted for you all Brandy, what a gorgeous not so wee bundle she is xx

----------


## sassylass

Congratulations Brandy, she's lovely.

----------


## Iffy

Huge Congratulations Brandy to you both also the boys on the birth of their wee sister ! x

----------


## canuck

Wonderful, wonderful news.  God blessings be with you all.

----------


## unicorn

Congratulations to you all brandy x

----------

